# Scalance S615 Maschinennetz und PC-Netz trennen



## dentech (11 November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mit einem Scalance S615 das Maschinennetz und unser PC-Netz trennen. Habe nach der Anleitung 2  VLan's erstellt. 

P5 - PC Netz                  IP 192.168.80.127 Subnet 255.255.255.0
P1-P4 - Maschinennetz   IP 192.168.0.1 Subnet 255.255.255.0

SPS, HMI usw. haben IPs 192.168.0.2 usw.

Ich möchte über den PC Netz Port auch Programme übertragen können usw.

Muss ich noch eine Route oder Firewallregeln definieren? Vielleicht hat das schon mal jemand gemacht!

PS: Vom PC im PC Netz läßt sich der Scalance nicht mal anpingen


----------



## faust (11 November 2015)

Hallo dentech,

stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem, mein Scalance S602 scheint auch nicht auf Ping-Anforderungen zu reagieren. Allerdings hängt bei mir noch eine Kunden-VPN-Verbindung dazwischen.
(Ich warte momentan auf Rückmeldung von der Kunden-IT...)

@all:
Der Scalance S sollte aber schon auf ein Ping antworten, wenn man ihn nach der Getting-Started-Anleitung konfiguriert, oder sind dafür weitergehende Einstellungen notwendig?


Gruß, Fred


----------



## dentech (11 November 2015)

Hab gerade auch mal die Firewall ausgeschaltet, trotzdem erreich ich ihn nicht. Werde mal nen Werksreset machen.


----------



## dentech (11 November 2015)

Ping hab ich jetzt hinbekommen, die Dose war nicht gepatcht. Muss ich jetzt noch ne Route von Vlan1 zu Vlan2 einrichten?


----------



## Papaschlumpf (28 September 2021)

Wie sieht denn die Lösung dazu aus?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 September 2021)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass dieses Problem in den letzten 6 Jahren gelöst wurde!


----------

